# Grizzly G0703P



## dkrienert (Aug 12, 2011)

Has anyone tried Grizzly's new G0703P dust collector. It it Grizzly's solution to fitting a cyclone in a small footprint. The thing that concerns me is the low flow (Grizzly website claims 750 CFM @ 1.08" static pressure). I currently work out of my 1/2 of our 2-stall garage, but if I can fit it in the space, I would like to purchase a DC that will be large enough to handle a future shop. Come to think of it, I am not completely sold that this DC has enough power to service my current setup. It seems like rule of thumb is to keep CFM above 1,000. Any thoughts/comments?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to Ljs
I have had three (Harbor freights so called 2hp) units for over 8 years and found them to do an excellent job. I know many Harbor freight items are not high end products or even usable tools but their dust collectors are an exception and they cost less then grizzlies unit rated at lower CFMs . If you do a search on LJs on Harbor Freights dust collectors you will find many folks that feel the same.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Its a new product that has been recently introduced. I havent seen any review about it.

I own the G0583Z dust collector. They claim it has 800 CFM without the plastic elbow tube. I found out it feels less than that.

It depends how big your shop is, How will the dust collection be used? How many machines? All these come in play.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Welcome to LJ's. Honestly, I'm surprised that Grizzly is not embarrassed to sell this. To achieve any meaningful collection of fine dust you need CFM's of at least 700 at the tool. Even with a short run of 6" pipe and a 6" port on a machine, you'll still be with a static pressure of 4-5", which will put the "cyclone" into the chip collection range; great for the large stuff, but little collection of the fine dust. Under realistic workshop conditions where you'll likely use flex hose and all your machines have 4" ports, the static pressure will be even higher, further destroying the usefulness of the DC. 
You can get some pretty good non-cyclone DC that are portable. If you want a cyclone large enough for a future shop, go with something with an impeller at least 14".


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome to LJ.

CFM required depends on the size of the ducts and how many are open at once. 
A good rule of thumb is to maintain a velocity through the duct of 3500 to 4000 FPM.
A 4" duct is 12.5 sq. inches; that's 0.087 sq. feet. So 3500 FPM X 0.087 = 304 CFM.

All that means is 304 CFM is enough volume to maintain 3500 FPM velocity in a single 4" diameter duct. 
That would be the minimum to keep from having a build up and blockage in the duct
350 CFM (volume @ 4000 FPM) would be better.

Many tools are providing 4" duct connections so that is a good place to start, but you need to allow for additional collection as well. And you will possibly want more than one duct open and collecting dust at the same time.

The other point, the one that conserns me more, is the very low static pressure claim for the Grizzly collector. You need more like 7" to 9" of static pressure available to make a cyclone work with enough effeciency to collect fine dust. I'm not even sure that 1.08" static is enough pressure to generate 4000 FPM in the duct without a filter or cyclone. With the added resistance of a filter I think it would stall.


----------



## Keystone (Feb 27, 2012)

I appreciate the feedback from this group I thought I would provide my thoughts and experience regarding the G0703P 1 ½ HP cyclone dust collector. live in Seattle so visiting the Grizzly facility in Bellingham is only a couple hour drive. I looked at the G0703P and the G0703 based on what I could see there were three primary differences.
1. The control box on the G0703P is up by the motor. Where the G0703 is down on the frame.
2. The G0703 is Green the G0703P is white.
3. The G0703P is cheaper.
Other than the above I could see no difference between the two models. Both are made of heavy sheet metal (not tinny) and the quality of the riveting, fitting are very high and the painted finish is excellent.
I purchased the G0703P the assembly is pretty intuitive and the instructions are adequate. You will notice that the cyclone is in a frame with wheels. It is heavy you will just about get a hernia lifting (rolling) it into an upright position. 
I have used the G07030P for about a year in my a basement shop. My shop has a 6 foot 6" ceiling and I located the G0703P on one side of the shop and my Saw Stop, planner, router table and horizontal drum sander are on the other side. There is 12 feet of 6" ducting with two drops, one 4" one 6". The 6" drop goes down towards the floor about 3 feet then into a 4" reducer, then into two 4" tees then down to the floor and horizontal 5 feet and into the saw. The one 4" tee goes to the 2.5" collector on the router fence and the other 4" tee goes to the collector box under the router. The 6" continues along the ceiling about four feet and into a 90 degree ell and a 4" reducer and blast gate for the planner which is connected via flex hose.
I am not about to get into the CFM, static pressure argument but I will tell you that this thing will suck the chrome off a 56 Ford bumper. I never close the table saw blast gate, I never close the 2.5" router collector and there is not a speck of dust in the saw. 
I have an old Makita 2030 12" planner which did not have a factory a dust collection hood so I made one out of a piece of 4" pipe. I connect the planner to the 6" ducting with 10 feet of 4" flex hose. Because of the 2030 design you can see the chips going into the hood. I was blown away (no pun intended) at what I saw; as the chips headed into the hood they turned in flight toward the hose and out of the machine, not a chip or speck of dust was left behind! I connect the Jet 1632 horizontal drum sander to the same way and again not a speck of dust!

The pros: 
1. Suck like crazy.
2. Cleaning the drum is a breeze.
3. Good finish and well constructed.
The cons:
1. It is extremely noisy! I strongly recommend you wear hearing protection when it runs.
2. The plastic bag held by a band clamp below the filter is a pain.
3. In my case the 45 degree 6" pipe going to the ceiling does a good job of blocking the control box so I have to move around the shop to get the IR remote to turn it on.
4. It comes with only one remote. You can purchase another for $25.

In Summary: I highly recommend the G0703P cyclone dust collector. For the price verse a Laguna or Oneida it is steal.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

I have had a GI703 1 1/2 hp unit in my shop for the past year or so. It gets used 5 days a week, but for short runs. It has worked flawlessly and does what I ask of it. It is only hooked up to two units. A 24 inch duel drum sander and a 15 inch planer. I have very short runs (3 or 4 feet) of 6 inch pipe to the two units and use two 6 inch shut off valves. It does a nice job of collecting from one unit at a time. I shut off the collector from the planer when I run the sander and the sander when I am running the planer. Both of these tools make a lot of mess in a hurry. The small can on this unit fills up rapidly when I am planing, but it empties easily and the bag is not awkwardly heavy. Hint: Spin the filter crank often and see to it that your dust bag below the filter doesn't have holes in it.

I run smaller individual collectors on my saws, routers, and other sanders. I find that is better for me than running a lot of pipes around in my shop. The other advantage is that I can taylor each collector to the tool so I am not running a big unit to a small tool. In a one man shop you don't need a lot of tools running at once.

At first having several collectors may not seem to make economic sense, but the pipe, shut offs, and noise of running a larger unit constantly all add up to expenses. All of my smaller units come on automatically when I turn on the tool. So that is one less thing to do when you make a cut. I do that with an after-market switch that turns on the vac with the tool and lets the vac run for a few seconds after the tool shuts off. The draw back is that it can take up more room. But some smaller collectors are tucked under the tools and tables.

Since you are just building your shop and don't know what tools will come your way, you may want to just consider a new, smaller, dust collector part of the tool expense. Of course sometimes one collector will work for two or more machines, but having seveal collectors may be cheaper in the long run than redoing pipes, valves, and going through periods of over capacity and under capacity in your dust system as your shop grows. As I have added tools, I have moved tools and the collectors around. Moving pipes around isn't as easy.

Alan


----------



## ruel24 (Feb 14, 2012)

I just came across this today:

http://www.oneida-air.com/PDF/AWW%20dec%20jan%202011%20Smart%20collector.pdf

Maybe this will inform you a bit…


----------

